# Errore nel compilare gnome [RISOLTO]

## Karhot87

Dando emerge gnome ricevo questo errore, perche? Dove sbaglio???

```
make: *** [Storable.o] Error 1

 * 

 * ERROR: perl-core/Storable-2.16 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *            ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 *            ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *            ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *            ebuild.sh, line 1383:  Called perl-module_src_compile

 *   perl-module.eclass, line  149:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         make ${mymake} || die "compilation failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   compilation failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/perl-core/Storable-2.16/temp/build.log'.

 * 

 * Messages for package perl-core/Storable-2.16:

 * 

 * ERROR: perl-core/Storable-2.16 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *            ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 *            ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *            ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *            ebuild.sh, line 1383:  Called perl-module_src_compile

 *   perl-module.eclass, line  149:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         make ${mymake} || die "compilation failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   compilation failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/perl-core/Storable-2.16/temp/build.log'.

 * 

```

Posto pure make.conf:

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp  -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# This should not be changed unless you know exactly what you are doing.  You

# should probably be using a different stage, instead.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/ http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.gentoo.mesh-solutions.com/gentoo/ "

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="nls svg dbus avahi -arts X gnome -kde gtk qt3 qt4 alsa cdr dvd dvdr dvdread ff_mpeg hal java javascript mp3 mpeg xinerama xscreensaver"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

CCACHE_DIR="/var/tmp/ccache"

LINGUAS="it"

ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1"
```

[/code]Last edited by Karhot87 on Mon Dec 10, 2007 11:49 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## earcar

 *Karhot87 wrote:*   

> Dando emerge gnome ricevo questo errore, perche? Dove sbaglio???
> 
> ```
> 
>  * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.
> ...

 

Purtroppo così abbiamo poche informazioni per poterti aiutare... postaci l'errore come dice portage  :Wink: 

----------

## Karhot87

Questo è il build.log che indica portage:

```
>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking Storable-2.16.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/perl-core/Storable-2.16/work

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/perl-core/Storable-2.16/work/Storable-2.16 ...

 * Using ExtUtils::MakeMaker

Checking if your kit is complete...

Looks good

Processing hints file hints/linux.pl

Writing Makefile for Storable

cp Storable.pm blib/lib/Storable.pm

AutoSplitting blib/lib/Storable.pm (blib/lib/auto/Storable)

/usr/bin/perl5.8.8 /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/ExtUtils/xsubpp  -typemap /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/ExtUtils/typemap  Storable.xs > Storable.xsc && mv Storable.xsc Storable.c

i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c   -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -Wdeclaration-after-statement -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -I/usr/include/gdbm -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe   -DVERSION=\"2.16\" -DXS_VERSION=\"2.16\" -fPIC "-I/usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/i486-linux/CORE"   Storable.c

gcc-config error: Could not run/locate "i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc"

make: *** [Storable.o] Error 1

 * 

 * ERROR: perl-core/Storable-2.16 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *            ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 *            ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *            ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *            ebuild.sh, line 1383:  Called perl-module_src_compile

 *   perl-module.eclass, line  149:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         make ${mymake} || die "compilation failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   compilation failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/perl-core/Storable-2.16/temp/build.log'.

 * 
```

Se serve altre info dite pure   :Very Happy: 

----------

## djinnZ

 *Karhot87 wrote:*   

> CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

  *Karhot87 wrote:*   

> gcc-config error: Could not run/locate "i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc"

 L'ennesima vittima del famigerato stage3-x86, i486 in realtà, e del cambio di chost.

Vedi se

```
fix_libtool_files.sh $(gcc --dumpversion) --oldarch i486-pc-linux-gnu

emerge -1 libtool

emerge -1 gcc

emerge -1 binutils

revdep-rebuild
```

mette a posto le cose. Altimenti ti tocca almeno un emerge -e system. Ulteriori informazioni nell'apposita guida, disponibile in "itagliano", sul sito di gentoo.

Nel caso un certo devel legga questo messaggio: Te l'avevo detto io, te l'avevo detto io...  (dal mitico "Wheelie and the chopper bunch" di Hanna&Barbera, lo dovresti ricordare)  :Twisted Evil: 

edit:

me ne dimentico sempre... tanto per prova riselziona le binutisl con eselect ed il gcc con gcc-config o eselect. Fallo anche per sicurezza prima del revdep-rebuild nella sequenza che ti ho indicato. Ovviamte ricordati il source /etc/profile per caricare la nuova configurazione.

----------

## Karhot87

Essondomi accorto di aver sbagliato stage sono ripartito da capo scegliendo lo stage per i686 e dopo qualche intoppo sono riuscito a compilare tutto. Thx per l'aiuto

----------

